# Gamer PC um 530 € Zusammenstellen  eure Meinung ist mir wichtig  :)



## Stormrider94 (8. Januar 2015)

*Gamer PC um 530 € Zusammenstellen  eure Meinung ist mir wichtig  *

Hallo Liebe Community,

Ich möchte mir einen Gamer PC um 530 € zusammenbauen. Ich habe bereits alle Komponenten ausgesucht nur ich weiß nicht ob diese Konfiguration auch gut ist. Was ist eure Meinung dazu?

*Prozessor: AMD FX-Series FX-6350, 6x 3.90GHz, boxed 117,90 € *
*Netzteil: BE QUIET! Pure Power L8 630W Cable Management 79,90 €*
*PC Gehäuse:THERMALTAKE Commander MS-I o.N. [bk/Window] 42,90 €*
*Motherboard: MSI 970A-G43 68,35 €*
*Prozessorkühler: BE QUIET! Pure Rock 33,00 €*
*Grafikkarte: **MSI R9 280 GAMING 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI,** 208,00 €

*Ich habe bereits eine SSD von OCZ (240Gb) und 8 Gb DDR3-1333Mhz

P.S. habe noch nie einen PC zusammengebaut aber ich freue mich schon auf die bevorstehende Herausforderung 

Habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2015)

Du würdest mit nem Intel Core i3-4160 besser dastehen. Die CPU wäre was günstiger, ein 100% passendes Board (H97 Chipsatz, zB ASRock H97 Pro 4 oder auch H97M Pro4) etwas teurer, aber in der Summe kommt es aufs gleiche raus. Der Core i3 ist bei Games zwischen nem FX-6000er und 8000er. 

Gehäuse: das hat maximal 1x USB3.0, d.h. da wirst Du wohl ein Kabel hinten am PC dranmachen müssen, was dann durchs Gehäuse durchgeht. Vlt lieber eines nehmen, was 2x 3.0 hat - da hast Du idR nen Anschluss, der den Onboard-USB3.0 nutzt. zB Xigmatek Mach Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Antec GX500 (0761345-15500-7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Cooler Master K282 (RC-K282-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der CPU-Kühler ist grad bei kleinem Budget ein wenig übertrieben, wenn man nicht übertaktet. Aber wäre okay.

Beim Netzteil reicht locker die Version mit 500-550W aus. Die Grafikkartenhersteller empfehlen nur deswegen 600W oder mehr, weil NoName-Netzteile manchmal mit 550W nur für echte 350W gut sind, und DAS wäre dann zu knapp


----------



## Stormrider94 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo Herbboy,

Ich bedanke mich erstmal für deine schnelle Antwort. Was das Gehäuse betrifft nehme ich(wie von dir vorgeschlagen)  den Cooler Master K282 da erspare ich mir das mit dem Kabel. 
Irgendwie bin ich ein Fan von AMD Prozessoren da ich mit Intel Prozessoren schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. AMD FX 6350 hat im Benchmark Test gut abgeschnitten,  ich weiß zwar das es sich da eig um nen OC FX 6300 handelt aber so hab ich einen OC FX 6300 mit Garantie. 
Zum Kühler: Falls ich mich später für OC entscheide muss ich keinen neuen besorgen ^^
Aber was Motherboard und die restlichen Komponenten angeht passt es im großen und ganzen?

Danke!


----------



## Typhalt (8. Januar 2015)

Mann kann da ne menge raus holen und dann sogar einen i5 nehmen. Hab mal bei Mindfactory zusammen gestellt. Ist es beabsichtigt, dass du keine HDD haben willst? 
Hier hab ich mal was zusammen gestellt: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204f16e14a96d57157f2121935807b20cde2937be807


----------



## Typhalt (8. Januar 2015)

Stormrider94 schrieb:


> Hallo Herbboy,
> 
> Ich bedanke mich erstmal für deine schnelle Antwort. Was das Gehäuse betrifft nehme ich(wie von dir vorgeschlagen)  den Cooler Master K282 da erspare ich mir das mit dem Kabel.
> Irgendwie bin ich ein Fan von AMD Prozessoren da ich mit Intel Prozessoren schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. AMD FX 6350 hat im Benchmark Test gut abgeschnitten,  ich weiß zwar das es sich da eig um nen OC FX 6300 handelt aber so hab ich einen OC FX 6300 mit Garantie.
> ...



Ja sonst würde es passen. Aber du wirst wirklich kaum freude mit dem lahmarschigen AMD Prozessor haben. Habe mal was zusammen gestellt wo du sogar einen i5 bekommen hast, also da hast dann ein System wo du aktuelle games bei hohen einstellungen Spielen könntest. Bei Assasin´s Creed:Unity ist sogar der i3 besser als der FX 8350. Das ist wirklich nicht zu empfehlen wenn du gute Performence willst.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2015)

Stormrider94 schrieb:


> Hallo Herbboy,
> 
> Ich bedanke mich erstmal für deine schnelle Antwort. Was das Gehäuse betrifft nehme ich(wie von dir vorgeschlagen)  den Cooler Master K282 da erspare ich mir das mit dem Kabel.
> Irgendwie bin ich ein Fan von AMD Prozessoren da ich mit Intel Prozessoren schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


 naja, Millionen User zeigen doch, dass das nur "Pech" gewesen sein muss - genau wie umgekehrt, wo andere User das gleiche über AMD sagen. Oder bei Grafikkarten für/gegen AMD oder Nvidia usw.    Ich selber hab immer mal AMD, mal Intel gehabt. Tut sich nix, außer man WEISS, dass grad ein aktuelles Problem zB mit einem bestimmten Mainboardchipsatz vorherrscht, was aber derzeit nicht der Fall ist.

Du kriegst halt echt die bessere Leistung bei Intel fürs Geld, UND nennenswerte, verbreitete Probleme mit den neueren Sockeln sind mir keine bekannt ^^  und mit Typhalts Tipp wäre sogar ein Core i5 drin, das ist sogar der günstigste normale Core i5 (also KEIN Stromsparmodell mit T-Kennung nach der Modellnummer) sogar im Schnitt schneller als der 200 Euro teure FX-9590 => AMD FX-9590 Prozessor im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase   UND die AMD-CPUs brauchen auch mehr Strom - die 9000er sogar ca 100W mehr als die Intel Core i5, das ist doppelt so viel Strom... 

Wenn Du trotzdem AMD nehmen willst, wäre Dein Setting aber okay


----------



## Stormrider94 (9. Januar 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Mann kann da ne menge raus holen und dann sogar einen i5 nehmen. Hab mal bei Mindfactory zusammen gestellt. Ist es beabsichtigt, dass du keine HDD haben willst?
> Hier hab ich mal was zusammen gestellt: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204f16e14a96d57157f2121935807b20cde2937be807


Hallo Typhalt,
Also ich bin echt überrascht so viele Vorschläge zu lesen (hab ich ehrlich nicht erwartet, na ja nicht in so kurzer Zeit ^^) Die Community rockt!  Danke Danke und nochmals Danke das ihr euch so viel Zeit genommen habt  um mir zu helfen! 

Ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus, habe so oft gelesen wie es besser wäre mehr in die Grafikkarte zu investieren, wollte sogar eine radeon r9 280X MSI Gaming 3G (alle MSI GK's sind gute GK's habe ich gelesen) bestellen kostet so ca 260 €. Braucht man für eine R9 280 mehr wie einen 4x3,2 Ghz  starken Prozessor? Ich checks ned 
Das was du zusammengestellt hast (danke dafür) ist sehr verlockend doch ich weiß nicht ob der boxed Kühler von Intel zu laut ist wenn doch dann muss ich immerhin einen anderen bestellen. 
Ich besitze bereits eine SSD(240Gb) und eine HDD von Seagate Green (1,5 Tb) und dazu noch 8 Gb DDR3-SDRAM 1333Mhz. Außerdem würde mich interessieren was ArrayDie Grafikkarte von Sapphire sind eher langsamer im Gegensatz zu MSI Gaming Versionen oder nicht?
So viele Fragen??


----------



## Typhalt (9. Januar 2015)

Stormrider94 schrieb:


> Hallo Typhalt,
> Also ich bin echt überrascht so viele Vorschläge zu lesen (hab ich ehrlich nicht erwartet, na ja nicht in so kurzer Zeit ^^) Die Community rockt!  Danke Danke und nochmals Danke das ihr euch so viel Zeit genommen habt  um mir zu helfen!
> 
> Ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus, habe so oft gelesen wie es besser wäre mehr in die Grafikkarte zu investieren, wollte sogar eine radeon r9 280X MSI Gaming 3G (alle MSI GK's sind gute GK's habe ich gelesen) bestellen kostet so ca 260 €. Braucht man für eine R9 280 mehr wie einen 4x3,2 Ghz  starken Prozessor? Ich checks ned
> ...



Also versuche dir die Fragen möglichst alle zu beantworten  

Du kannst natürlich auch in eine bessere Grafikkarte investieren. Aber dann hast du das problem das die CPU ausbremst, falls du dann nicht einen I5 nehmen würdest. Also der i3 oder der Fx 6300  würden dann sicher die Grafik ausbremsen, deshalb solltest du dich eventuell den I5 nehmen und die R9 280 ODER du investierst eben noch 70€ und nimmst einen i5 und die R9 280X. Wenn du 260€ für die R9 280X ausgeben würdest, wäre nicht sehr klug, da die R9 290 schon für das Geld zu haben ist. Das teuerste ist nicht gleich das beste. Deshalb solltest du immer sehen welche das beste Preis/Leistunsverhältnis bietet. 
Und was den boxed Kühler von Intel angeht musst du dir absolut keine sorgen machen, Ich nutze auch den Intel Kühler und der ist das Leiseste am System, da sind meine Gehäuselüfter lauter, auch unter last. Aber später den Kühler wechseln kann man ja problemlos ohne etwas auszubauen. 
Was Dual Channel im Detail bewirkt kann ich dir nicht genau erläutern, aber die werden im Dual Channel schneller angesprochen. Aber deine RAM kannst du trotzdem nutzen, da hast du keinerlei nachteile nur weil das Board eben den Dual channel unterstützt  

Und was die geschwindigkeit angeht hast du recht, die MSI ist ein paar MHz besser, aber das wirkt sich sehr wenig auf die FPS aus, also da sind die Preisunterschiede nicht gerechtfertigt und du hast einen sehr hohen aufpreis für vielleicht 3oder4 FPS


EDIT: Ich habe meine zusammenstellung noch mal etwas überarbeitet, jetzt hast du ein B85 Board, was nicht der aktuellste Chipsatz ist, aber immer noch sehr gut. Das Board ist um einiges günstiger und dafür habe ich noch eine R9 280X rein gepackt. Jetzt wäre der Preis bei 545€ und damit 15€ über dem was du für deine zusammenstellung veranschlagt hast, aber eben noch mal mehr Leistung. Aber ob sich der aufpreis von 40€ lohnt bezweifel ich doch sehr.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2015)

Also, der Aufpreis zu einer 280X lohnt sich eigentlich nicht. Da reicht die R9 280 völlig aus - außer du hast sowieso genug Budget und musst dann nicht woanders sparen. Und wegen der CPU: du schreibst quasi, ob 4x 3,2 GHz ausreichen. Das deutet darauf hin, dass Du bei CPUs einen typischen Fehler machst: nicht die Kerne und der Takt allein sind wichtig, sondern die Architektur des Chips. Moderne Intel-CPUs mit 3,2 GHz und vier Kernen wie der i5-4460 können daher eben auch schneller oder gleichschnell sein als andere CPUs mit einer völlig anderen, vielleicht auch älteren Architektur. zB ist der i5-4460 ja ähnlich schnell oder sogar schneller als der AMD FX-9590, der ja 8 Kerne zu je 4,7 (!) GHz hat, also doppelt so viele Kerne und pro Kern über 40% mehr Takt!  Auch ein alter Intel mit 4x 3,2Ghz für den Sockel 775 ist viel langsamer als ein moderner Intel mit 4x 3,2 GHz. Nur innerhalb der gleichen CPU-Familie kannst Du den Takt wirklich als Maßstab für den Speed nehmen. Aber auch da bringt in vielen Games "mehr Takt" kaum auch mehr Leistung.

Ähnlich wie bei Autos: da sagen ja auch nicht NUR die Zahl an Zylindern und die PS aus, wie schnell ein Auto fährt, außer es handelt sich bei beiden Vergleichskarren jeweils um nen Golf oder jeweils nen 3er BMW usw.   


Wegen des Kühlers: die aktuellen Intel-Kühler bzw. Lüfter sind gar nicht mehr so laut wie früher, aber wenn du es gern leise hast, holst Du halt einen CPU-Kühler für 20-30€ dazu. Dass ASRock nur Top-Blow kompatibel sein soll ist Quatsch. Denn Top-Blow beschreibt nur, dass der Lüfter vertikal bläst und nicht horizontal wie die Tower-Kühler, also der Lüfter bläst auf die CPU bzw. Richtung Gehäusedecke statt von der Gehäusevorderseite zur Rückseite. Das hat aber nix  mit eventuellen Platzproblemen zu tun. Und auch die Befestigungslöcher hängen nicht von Top-Blow vs. Tower-Bauweise ab. Was höchstens sein kann ist, dass du bei einem GANZ bestimmten besonders kleinen Mainboard von ASRock mal gehört hast, dass dort nur bestimmte Kühler draufpassen, und weil vor allem die kleineren Kühler für Mini-Gehäuse meist Top-Blow sind, kam das vlt so rüber, als gingen nur Top-Blows.

UND: bei AMD-Boards ganz generell gibt es viele Fälle, in denen nur ganz wenige Tower-Kühler optimal passen von der Blas-Richtung der Luft, weil das Standard-Befestigungssystem bei AMD anders ist. Daher wird da wiederum auch mal gern Top-Blow empfohlen.


----------



## Stormrider94 (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo nochmal! 

Also ich habe einbisschen recherchiert und sehe da! Ihr hattet recht! Test of CPU for Gaming : 30 CPUs compared | TechPowerUp Forums hier werden die meisten CPUs aufgelistet und der i5 4460 ist eindeutig der Sieger! ^^ Danke für die vielen Erläuterungen! Dank euch habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 R 280 3GB Dual X OC
Motherboard: Asrock H97M Pro 4
Prozessor: Intel Core I5 4460 4x3,2 GHz
NetzteilE QUIET! Pure Power L8 530W Cable Management
PC Gehäuse:  Cooler Master K282 

Super Leistung Leute  

Ich bedanke mich noch mal recht herzlich für eure Hilfe! Ich hoffe es reicht für Asassins Creed Unity


----------



## Typhalt (9. Januar 2015)

Stormrider94 schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich noch mal recht herzlich für eure Hilfe! Ich hoffe es reicht für Asassins Creed Unity



Jetzt reicht es um es vernünftig spielen zu können


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2015)

Es reicht 100%, es kann aber wegen der Unausgereiftheit des Spiels trotzdem hakeln - hat dann aber nix mit der Leistungsfähigkeit des PCs zu tun


----------



## Stormrider94 (9. Januar 2015)

DANKE! einfach toll ^^

Ich freu mich schon auf mein neues GAMING PC 

Falls es was gibt was ich für euch  machen kann einfach eine Nachricht schicken!^^ und zum Schluss ein fettes DANKESCHÖN an beide!


----------



## Stormrider94 (9. Januar 2015)

Sorry leute ich schonwieder. Ich habe gesucht und gesucht und hab den Intel Core i5 4590 um 172,00 € gefunden( kostet fast genau so viel wie der i5 4460) soll ich den eher bestellen? oder ist der i5 4460 trotzdem besser wenn es um gaming geht? Ich kann manchmal echt nerven


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2015)

An sich tut sich das nix - ich hab nur grad die Taktwerte nicht im Kopf...  die haben ja beide auch nen Turbotakt. Wenn es 0,1GHz Unterschied sind, macht es rein gar nix, dann nimm den billigeren. Bei 0,2GHz oder mehr nimm den "schnelleren".


----------



## Stormrider94 (10. Januar 2015)

Danke nochmal Herbboy 

Der i5 4590 hat einen turbotakt bis 3,7 GHz--> bestellt ^^
Die Sapphire R9 280 war ziemlich teuer also nahm ich die ASUS r9 280 TOP CU ist auch um 40MHz schneller 

MfG
Storm


----------

